# Back to the future score by OMNI releasing soon



## jleckie (Oct 13, 2014)

http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com

THIS is the one I will get.

(Mods feel free to move this where it may go)


----------



## Pietro (Oct 13, 2014)

Too bad, only available in North America this time :/.

- Piotr


----------



## Jackles (Oct 13, 2014)

You lucky bas***ds...


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Oct 13, 2014)

WANT WANT WANT, pleeeeease ship to the EU (Germany)!


----------



## JPQ (Oct 13, 2014)

Jackles @ Tue 14 Oct said:


> You lucky bas***ds...


Unfair even more when we know Hans Zimmer is originally foorm Europe. what is realted all can think itself i mean many composers are form europe...


----------



## Kralc (Oct 13, 2014)

edit - Scratch what I said, try and do what Riff's saying.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 13, 2014)

For those of you in Europe - just have someone in NA buy it for you, and then send it to you. It's not contraband; nothing illegal about doing that here in the USA... shouldn't be illegal in most other civilized countries.


----------



## G.E. (Oct 13, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> For those of you in Europe - just have someone in NA buy it for you, and then send it to you. It's not contraband; nothing illegal about doing that here in the USA... shouldn't be illegal in most other civilized countries.


+1 
This is exactly what I'll be doing.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 13, 2014)

Now if I can find the full audio score for sale somewhere. Looks like intrada did one but its long gone: http://store.intrada.com/s.nl/it.A/id.6315/.f


----------



## Tatu (Oct 14, 2014)

I ordered it, even though it says on the description that it's NA only. Let's what happens. BTW; with delivery outside U.S, it was 115 euros. Not bad for something that I consider geeky collectible :oops:

EDIT: If the worst thing happens; they cancel the order. Anyone care to help? I really need this that bad :D


----------



## Pietro (Oct 14, 2014)

I might be using some services to ship this to Europe somehow too.

And there's a couple of the Special Edition soundtracks on eBay and amazon if you are looking for it, so that would go with the scores very well.

- Piotr


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow… I feel like I've been waiting for this forever. I'll definitely be buying this!!


----------



## Pietro (Oct 14, 2014)

I took a chance and ordered the scores through a service located in Chicago. I also got the CDs (published by Intrada) on Ebay from a German seller. Let's see how it goes .

- Piotr


----------



## Tatu (Oct 14, 2014)

Pietro @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> I took a chance and ordered the scores through a service located in Chicago. I also got the CDs (published by Intrada) on Ebay from a German seller. Let's see how it goes .
> 
> - Piotr



Out of curiosity, how much was it in euro through that service?


----------



## Pietro (Oct 14, 2014)

Tatu @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> Pietro @ Tue Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I took a chance and ordered the scores through a service located in Chicago. I also got the CDs (published by Intrada) on Ebay from a German seller. Let's see how it goes .
> ...



I don't know yet. They need to get the package first, weight it and then I'll get the costs. But accoring to their cost calculator, I'm hoping for under 20EUR.

- Piotr


----------



## Shubus (Oct 14, 2014)

After I missed out on getting the Edward Scissorhands score, I've learned to order quickly from Omni Publishing so if you're not on their mailing list, it might be smart to sign up.


----------



## Justus (Oct 15, 2014)

Pietro @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> I took a chance and ordered the scores through a service located in Chicago. I also got the CDs (published by Intrada) on Ebay from a German seller. Let's see how it goes .
> 
> - Piotr



Would you mind sharing what shipping service you used? Thanks.


----------



## lux (Oct 15, 2014)

A must have here. 

Looking forward to see how delivery to europe works, Piotr, keep us updated!


----------



## Tatu (Oct 15, 2014)

lux @ Wed Oct 15 said:


> A must have here.
> 
> Looking forward to see how delivery to europe works, Piotr, keep us updated!



Yep, please do. They canceled my order :(


----------



## Pietro (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh, sorry guys, this company seems to be forwarding packages to Poland only...

- Piotr


----------



## Justus (Oct 15, 2014)

If someone (from Europe) would buy some extra copies and ship it to Germany I would be happy to pay a few extra bucks.


----------



## G.E. (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys ! I've found a few companies that will buy it for you and ship it anywhere in the world. They all have calculators on their website so you can estimate how much it would cost you. 
http://www.skybox.net
http://www.nybox.com
http://www.shoppingusa.co
http://www.usgobuy.com


----------



## Justus (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## dannthr (Oct 16, 2014)

JT3_Jon, it seems the Intrada was the only place you could get the complete score album, the only other release on CD was by MCA (which is incomplete+songs).

The Intrada is quite expensive used.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 16, 2014)

dannthr @ Thu Oct 16 said:


> JT3_Jon, it seems the Intrada was the only place you could get the complete score album, the only other release on CD was by MCA (which is incomplete+songs).
> 
> The Intrada is quite expensive used.



Found it at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Back-Future-Complete-Score-Silvestri/dp/B003QFTAMA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413523850&sr=8-1&keywords=back+to+the+future+complete+score (http://www.amazon.com/Back-Future-Compl ... lete+score)

Yeah, its a bit pricey (probably cheaper when it originally came out) but there are some new ones available for less than used ones.

Got notification my score shipped today! Looking forward to it!


----------



## dannthr (Oct 18, 2014)

I received mine yesterday and now I'm a genius--BAM!

Actually, what's surprising is there are like 4 pages of thematic and motivic analysis in the front of the book.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 18, 2014)

dannthr @ Thu Oct 16 said:


> JT3_Jon, it seems the Intrada was the only place you could get the complete score album, the only other release on CD was by MCA (which is incomplete+songs).
> 
> The Intrada is quite expensive used.


I found a source for new Intrada CDs for only $30 * here*

Very fast shipping too, and it even came with a postcard photo of the Delorean!


----------



## dannthr (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice find, synergy! 11 cents off the list price too!


----------



## maclaine (Oct 23, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I ordered both the Omni score as well as the Intrada CD, and both showed up promptly. The complete soundtrack has some nice notes and extra tidbits along with the entire score as heard in the movie. In combination, both are a great learning tool.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 27, 2014)

Also got the Intrada CD and it came incredibly quickly. 

But I have to say, as useful as the CD is for detailed analysis of the material and orchestration, the real benefit of scores like this is to follow along while watching the actual movie. I just got finished watching through the whole movie with the score and being able to reference a scoring technique, observe what Silverstri hit (and what he didn't hit), his thematic development not just on paper but IN CONTEXT! etc etc is incredibly illuminating. 

What an educational 2 hours!


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Oct 28, 2014)

G.E. @ Wed Oct 15 said:


> Hey guys ! I've found a few companies that will buy it for you and ship it anywhere in the world. They all have calculators on their website so you can estimate how much it would cost you.
> http://www.skybox.net
> http://www.nybox.com
> http://www.shoppingusa.co
> http://www.usgobuy.com



Does anybody had some experience with these companies?


----------



## Pietro (Nov 24, 2014)

I used domashipping.com. They only send to Poland.

But after almost 40 days, the score is here! (yay!) Package in perfect condition. I paid $21. It took them almost whole month to figure out, they already have the package though.

- Piotr


----------

